# (rom) (request) meizu m9



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so now that we have all these wonderful mtd aosp roms available I was wondering if some developer would take on the task of porting meizu to the fascinate/mesmerize. I love the look and ui. Thanks


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

It was very difficult to do on the dinc and devs eventually gave up from what I remember. I would say this task is even harder.


----------

